# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  War club ID, please.

## Bernie T

Hi,

With reference to the attached pictures, I'm hoping that someone might be able to ID this war club that I acquired recently. 
It's overall length is 46 inches with an iron spiral reinforcing strip wound around the middle of it's wooden shaft beginning 7 inches below the top of the club and extending down 15 inches.
The head is approx. 2 inches in diameter with 12 crudely fashioned studs knocked in to it.
More pictures can be supplied if required.
I hope you can help with this and many thanks in advance.

Regs
B

----------


## eric t

Never seen anything like it, reminds me of a Japanese kanabo...but possibly African? 46" is quite long, you dont usually see these types of clubs being nearly that long, have you weighed it, I am curious to see how much it weighs compared to some that I have.

----------


## Bernie T

Hi Eric,

Sorry for the delay and thanks for showing an interest. The weight of this club is 2 1/2 lbs  approx.

Regs
B

----------

